# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Pacific Travel – Tour Campuchia siêu rẻ - chất lượng 4 sao , chỉ với 2.900.000VND

## pacifictravel_vidat

Thời gian : 4 ngày 3 đêm (Khởi hành Thứ 5 hàng tuần)

+ Ngày 1 : TpHCM – Seamreap
Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Cambodia. Ăn sáng tại Trảng Bàng với đặc sản bánh canh nổi tiếng. Qua cửa khẩu Bavet (Mộc Bài) biên giới Việt Nam – Cambodia làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. 9h00: Đoàn tiếp tục men theo quốc lộ 1 qua tỉnh Prey Veng. Đến tỉnh Kompong Cham qua cầu Japanese – Cambodia bắc ngang sông Tonle Bat. Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương sau đó tiếp tục khởi hành đi Siem Riep

+ Ngày 2 : Khám phá Seamreap
SÁNG: Ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan cổng nam Angkor Thom, một ngôi đền cổ rộng lớn với những điêu khắc và hoa văn độc đáo trên từng cm2 gắn liền với sự tích văn hoá và phát triễn của dân tộc Khmer. Đền Bayon 4 mặt với nụ cười bí ẩn, Quảng Trường Đấu Voi, cung điện của Đức Vua từ thế kỉ thứ 12…. Dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi.
CHIỀU: Tiếp tục tham quan đền Angkor Wat, một trong những kì quan của thế giới. Tham quan Ta Pruhm - một phế tích kinh thành Khmer cổ với những cây đại thụ hình thù kì quái là nơi được Hollywood chọn làm phim trường khởi quay bộ phim Bí Mật Ngôi Mộ Cổ, và một số đền đài khác trong khu vực… Mua quà lưu niệm mang dấu ấn đặc trưng Angkor. Chinh phục đỉnh đồi Bakheng cao 65m ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn mặt trời khuất dần sau đền Angkor vĩ đại, một kỉ niệm khó quên trong lòng mỗi du khách.
TỐI: Ăn tối tự chọn tại nhà hàng Bayon 2 và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc Apsara truyền thống với vũ công trong vũ điệu tiên nữ uyển chuyển.

+ Ngày 3 : Seamreap – Phnompenh
SÁNG: Ăn sáng tại nhà hàng, sau đó khởi hành về lại Phnom Penh. Trên đường đoàn dừng tại chợ Côn trùng thưởng thức nhện, dán, châu chấu… chiên hoặc ngâm rượu. Đến khách sạn nhận phòng và dùng cơm trưa. Nghỉ ngơi.
CHIỀU: Tham quan Hoàng Cung nơi ở của hoàng gia đương đại, Chùa Vàng chùa Bạc rực rỡ với Ngọc Lục Bảo nổi tiếng của Cambodia và Thái Lan. Sau đó tham quan đài tưởng niệm Việt Nam – Cambodia, chụp hinh tại Quảng Trường Độc Lập, Sông Bốn Mặt…Dùng cơm tối ở nhà hàng Henglay sau đó đi tham quan và thử vận may tại sòng bài Nagar Resort đẹp và sang trọng nhất Cambodia.
Về khách sạn nghĩ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá thủ đô Phnom Penh về đêm.

+Ngày 4 : Phnompenh – TpHCM
SÁNG: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tham quan chợ và mua đặc sản Cambodia. Rời khỏi khách sạn khởi hành về lại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Dùng cơm trưa tại tỉnh Svay Rieng trên đường về. Đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài, HDV sẽ giúp quýkhách làm thủ tục về lại Việt Nam.
CHIỀU: Đưa khách về điểm khởi hành ban đầu. Kết thúc tour, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.


GIÁ TOUR BAO GỔM:
Lệ phí: lệ phí cửa khẩu
Khách sạn: khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 4,5 sao quốc tế 2 khách/phòng.
Siêm Riệp: Angkoria, LuckyAngkoria, Pruhm. Bayon 
Phnom Penh: Taiming, Princess, Royal Palace 
Xe: xe máy lạnh đời mới đưa đón và tham quan suốt tuyến.
Ăn uống: theo chương trình ( đã bao gồm 1 buổi ăn Buffet và xem biểu diễn Apsara)
Hướng dẫn: hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt và hướng dẫn viên địa phương.
Tham quan: phí tham quan tất cả các điễm thneo chương trình.
Nhiều quà tặng hấp dẫn .
GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM: 
Dưới 02 -04 tuổi miễn phí, ăn ngủ cha mẹ
Từ 05 – 10 tuổi đóng 75% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung bố mẹ.
Từ 11 tuổi trở lên đóng vé như người lớn.

Mọi chi tiết cụ thể về chương trình tour xin liên hệ: Mr.Đạt - SDT 0902122402 / 0944039391
Công ty TNHH Du Lịch Pacific Travel - 98 Nguyễn Duy Dương , phường 9 , quận 5 , TpHCM
PACIFIC TRAVEL – NHÀ TỔ CHỨC DU LỊCH ĐÁNG TIN CẬY!!!


pacifictravel_vidat *Bài viết:* 3*Ngày tham gia:* 07/08/12 13:30
Đầu trang

----------

